# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  Dose anyone have drawing for a DIY canster?

## ApistoRanch

Hey all I was looking at alot of the low tech tanks and seen where alot of people are or have amded there own canster filter. Dose anyone have dawings or something on how I can make one? Thanks for all replies Les

----------


## brianclaw

No drawing, but I do have a link for you. Hope it helps.

----------


## Shadow

Interesting, I got spare pump, maybe should try it.

----------


## kemp

that's a very neat design!

----------


## bossteck

That was done up by one of the forum members here. 
Check out http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=21381

----------


## ApistoRanch

Very very Interresting, I'l have to be sure and remenber that and all the other info as well. That's just what i'm looking for to help with my low tect breding tanks. Maybe I can up the siz of the contanner and make it larger to run 3 10g tanks. Then I can lose a few filters and heaters. If I add a inline heater as well. when you have 24 tanks every littie bit helps. HUH? LOL

Thanks alot we see if I cn make it work. Would be beter if it had step by step on the how to's.

----------

